# Amplifier for my HT?



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

Would adding an external AMP to my HT system be a good up-grade? Would it intensify the Movie viewing experience?
Looking at the Emotiva 5 or 7 ch amp.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It might, but unfortunately there's not enough information in your post for anyone to really say. There's no indication of the speakers you're using, the room dimensions, the volume level you want to achieve, budget, what your current amplification is (receiver?), etc. We would need more information about your specific circumstances to provide any guidance.


----------



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

Yamaha RX A1040avr B&W 580 mains B&W ss. Room 12x18. Action/Sci-fi/War movies "like it loud"


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Given the size of your room, the 91dB sensitivity rating and 8 ohm load of those B&W speakers, plus the fact your receiver is pushing out over 100 watts per channel, it's unlikely you would notice much of a difference by adding an external amplifier.


----------



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

So how would I accomplish getting bigger sound with clarity?


----------

